

Entreprenuers fleeing high-tax britain - ahwachu
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/banking_and_finance/article6169324.ece

======
petercooper
Just goes to show that greedy, selfish bastards will always be greedy, selfish
bastards who have no patriotism for the country that allowed them to generate
such wealth in the first place.

Not that I'm saying they're not doing what's right for them, of course. But
that doesn't make them any less greedy or selfish. These stories always take
the "the government is not thinking of its own people when putting up taxes"
without pointing out that these so-called "entrepreneurs" don't give a crap
about their country-folk either. It's all about money on both sides.

------
kailoa
A fisherman would never sell his rod to buy bread. Are the tax
administrators/politicians that short-sighted?

